# SP500 futures on Interactive Brokers



## Toothyfish (25 June 2010)

Hi,
Does anyone know the symbol for the SP500 or eminis on IB brokers? and in which exchange? 
Many thanks


----------



## Trembling Hand (25 June 2010)

*Re: SP500 futures on IB Brokers*

ES 

Globex


----------



## Toothyfish (25 June 2010)

Thankyou TH.


----------



## Trembling Hand (25 June 2010)

Your welcome


----------



## Toothyfish (25 June 2010)

Sorry for my ignorance but I can't get the data stream through Ib Brokers.
I can locate it in my symbols but cannot get data.
Which Exchange Data feed do I need to subscribe to?
is it the CBOE or CME Floor?
I can't see any Globex.


----------



## Toothyfish (25 June 2010)

Just got off my backside. 
I assume the ES - Globex in
"US Securities and Commodities Bundle Non-professional - Level I  
Includes all Stock, Options and Futures markets ."


----------

